# Race Face Innenlager



## Mr.Radical (8. Januar 2005)

Bräuchte für mein Nox ein Race Face Innenlager.
Des Gehäuße is aber 100mm groß! 
Welches passt!?
Konnte auf der Homepage nichts finden, jedoch fährt ein "Freund"(kenn ihn nur über ICQ) in seinem Startrack auch ein Race Face Signature DH Lager. 

Ist dieses noch lieferbar?


greetz chris


----------



## derschotte (8. Januar 2005)

wie wäre es damit?  

http://www.raceface.com/tech/pre-2005.htm

  nach nur 40sec. mitm 56k modem gefunden 

 und hibike bietet es dir für 145 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (8. Januar 2005)

Dank Dir!  

Aber ich fand es einfach nicht. Weder auf bikeaction.de noch auf raceface.com.


greetz chris


----------



## derschotte (8. Januar 2005)

nun ja, einen guten service hat raceface, allerdings lassen sich mit dem neuen design die "alten" anleitungen nicht mehr so einfach auswählen... da führt nur ein kleiner pfeil hin 

 aber das is das problem bei nahezu jedem hersteller, das nur die aktuellen produkte angepriesen werden und die alten in der versenkung verschwinden


----------

